# Clé (contesto informatico)



## Frasi

Salve,
premetto che ho consultato dizionario tecnico per avere conferma e clé dovrebbe essere key, tasto. Non ne capisco il senso nella frase che segue. E' un messaggio di avverenza in un manuale di un software, di quelli segnalati con il triangolo.

Attention:   la clé peut ne pas appairaitre dans la liste immédiatement après dans sa mise en place. Il est alors nécessaire de quitter la fonction (bouton cancel) et réactiver la sauvegarde (bouton Save logs).
Il mio dubbio nasce dal fatto che poco prima non fa riferimento a nessuna clé, solo a boutons..si sta parlando di log file (file di registro) e di come salvarli. Subito prima dice che i 2 log file vengono salvati contemporaneamente e gli vengono assegnati 2 nomi predefiniti.

Scusate per gli accenti mancanti.


----------



## Stiannu

Ciao,

_clé_ è normalmente utilizzato per indicare una "chiavetta" o "penna" USB.
Il tasto di una tastiera è normalmente _touche_.

Verifica, però!


----------



## itka

Penso come Stiannu che si tratta di una chiavetta USB.
Sulla tastiera di fatto, ci sono delle "_touches"_ mai delle "_clés_".


----------



## Frasi

Uhm, il dizionario Microsoft traduce clé con key.. però potrebbe anche essere chiavetta, visto che se ne parla di tanto in tanto nel testo..


----------



## Stiannu

1. se parli di un dizionario generico, allora effettivamente è normale l'equazione clé=key, dato che la clé è la chiave con cui si aprono le porte

2. se si tratta di un dizionario informatico, forse si tratta di clé=key=chiave nel senso di "chiave di interpretazione" o "di ricerca" (_clé de recherche_...), in senso più astratto

In ogni caso è sicuro che _clé_ non è mai usato per indicare un "tasto".


----------



## monetina

Stiannu said:


> 1. se parli di un dizionario generico, allora effettivamente è normale l'equazione clé=key, dato che la clé è la chiave con cui si aprono le porte
> 
> 2. se si tratta di un dizionario informatico, forse si tratta di clé=key=chiave nel senso di "chiave di interpretazione" o "di ricerca" (_clé de recherche_...), in senso più astratto
> 
> In ogni caso è sicuro che _clé_ non è mai usato per indicare un "tasto".



"clé" potrebbe indicare anche una chiave di registro, oppure una penna usb. Ma concordo anch'io sul fatto che non si tratti di un tasto


----------



## itka

C'è una differenza tra "chiavetta USB" e "penna USB" ?


----------



## monetina

itka said:


> C'è una differenza tra "chiavetta USB" e "penna USB" ?



Nessuna differenza, entrambi i termini specificano la stessa cosa


----------



## itka

Grazie, monetina !


----------



## monetina

itka said:


> Grazie, monetina !



Mais je t'en prie, Itka


----------



## Corsicum

Frasi said:


> Attention: la clé peut ne pas appairaitre dans la liste immédiatement après dans sa mise en place.


*Liste :*
La liste en question est très probablement la liste des supports disques A C D…
Si c’est bien le cas, s’agissant d’un contexte de sauvegarde,  la clé ne peut être qu’une clé USB.
*Mise en place* :
En informatique je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait être mis en place, autre qu’une clé USB dans ce contexte ?.
On ne met pas en place un mot clé, on met en place un support externe.


----------



## monetina

Corsicum said:


> *Liste :*
> La liste en question est très probablement la liste des supports disques A C D…
> Si c’est bien le cas, s’agissant d’un contexte de sauvegarde,  la clé ne peut être qu’une clé USB.
> *Mise en place* :
> En informatique je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait être mis en place, autre qu’une clé USB dans ce contexte ?.
> On ne met pas en place un mot clé, on met en place un support externe.



Je suis d'accord avec Corsicum, j'étudie informatique et j'ai pensé exactement la meme chose quand j'ai lu le text.


----------



## Frasi

sì avevate ragione, era una chiave USB! infatti poco dopo nel testo ho trovato CLEF USB.. 
grazie!!


----------



## monetina

felice di esserti stata utile ^^


----------

